# Cheapest fastest brewing beer for a young guy



## memainmon (11/2/15)

Hi, as a broke guy who isn't fussy what the cheapest and fastest way I can go about making beer? For what its worth I'm only in the middle of a coopers starter kit brew atm but have no idea if kits are the cheapest, i'd be willing to buy in bulk. Hopefully this won't turn into a discussion of why not to pursue brewing this way as I'm a broke uni student who wants to pursue a cheap hobby and branch out at a later time.


----------



## marksy (11/2/15)

Fresh wort kits.


----------



## TimT (11/2/15)

Good way to start out  I guess the kits they sell in some Coles and Woolies will be cheaper, though I don't know for sure.


----------



## danestead (11/2/15)

Fastest - either ring up your local u-brew-it type place and ask them to brew it for you or buy a fresh wort kit and ferment it at home.

Cheapest - Kits are probably your cheapest way of brewing beer but the cost of brewing an all grain lager with just base malt and bittering hops is probably about the same price (once you are setup with gear)


----------



## Droopy Brew (11/2/15)

1 kit can- cheapest you can find, 1 kg of dextrose. Mix with 23l of water and sprinkle the yeast. Ferment at a high temperature to get it done quickly.
Will be the fastest and cheapest way of doing it but will also taste like shit. Fresh wort kit is more expensive but vastly better beer but you will need to invest some money in being able to keep some form of temp control in summer or it too wont be great- better than a kit but not great without temp control


----------



## BrosysBrews (11/2/15)

Maybe a moderate priced option would be good, try black rock golden ale, 1kg brew blend 20, 15g Galaxy steep for 20min in a coffee plunger then use kit yeast. Ferm at about 18-20 for about a week, bottle wait 2weeks and drink. Should be a lot nicer then most kits but at a bloody reasonable price. $30 ish for 2.5 slabs, is that cheap enough for decent ish beer?


----------



## memainmon (11/2/15)

does anyone have any idea about the cheapest suppliers for fresh wort kits if buying in bulk?


----------



## memainmon (11/2/15)

Droopy Brew said:


> 1 kit can- cheapest you can find, 1 kg of dextrose. Mix with 23l of water and sprinkle the yeast. Ferment at a high temperature to get it done quickly.
> Will be the fastest and cheapest way of doing it but will also taste like shit. Fresh wort kit is more expensive but vastly better beer but you will need to invest some money in being able to keep some form of temp control in summer or it too wont be great- better than a kit but not great without temp control


What does ''sprink the yeast'' mean?


----------



## Droopy Brew (11/2/15)

It is dry yeast- sprinkle it on top of the wort.

I wouldnt recommend this procedure I detailed above- it will create a headache inducing fusil alcohol and you will probably never brew again. But it is the cheapest and quickest way.

First thing to do is get temp control. Keep an eye out for a cheap fridge or freezer that will fit a fermenter- you can usually get one for free if you keep an eye on gumtree. Get on Ebay and buy an stc1000 for under $30 and an extension lead from bunnings for $5. Then do a search here for "STC1000" to learn how to wire up. The $50- 60 you spend doing this will be recouped after 2 brews and will make them 200% better.

If going kits, I find the darker beers such as stouts are the pick of the kits. Type "Toucan" or Twocan into the search engine for some easy cheap and tasty recipes. Or a fresh wort kit at about $50 for 20 liters (2 and a bit slabs) starts saving you coin very quickly and will be better than most beer you can buy.


----------



## Moad (11/2/15)

I saw some homebrand cans the other day for $12... comes with yeast.

It wont be good but it will be beer.


----------



## MartinOC (11/2/15)

+1 for temp. control. That's the single biggest investment/improvement in your brews, whatever way you go. Here's some links to get you started:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Digital-STC-1000-All-Purpose-Temperature-Controller-Thermostat-W-Sensor-AC-220V-/361092319799?

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/66428-stc-1000-in-pictures/ Caveat: If you're not sure about your ability to follow a wiring diagram &/or pictures, get someone else who does to do it for you.

Fridge-hunting is in your hands.......


----------



## Captain Kimbo (11/2/15)

Yeah I'm with MartinOC on temp control. That and cleaning are the 2 most important things for a good beer. I recently had to dump 23 ltrs because during a few hot days the fermenter hit 28 C. If not for that then I would be close to drinking a delicious IPA


----------



## Pogierob (11/2/15)

grab some coopers cans(or equivelant)
example:
https://www.danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_16752/coopers-home-brew-draught-1-7kg
grab some dextrose
example:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25kg-dextrose-Glucose-brew-sugar-Home-brew-Wine-Beer-Cider-SPIRIT-/380923361575?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item58b0cd3927
grab some US-05 yeast
example:
http://www.hopdealzaustralia.com/#!yeast-dealz/c1i6y

throw away the yeast under the can lid.
follow the instructions 
try to keep fermenter as close to 18-19 degrees and keep it CONSISTANT, fluctuations in temp are not good.
leave it in the fermenter for 10 days minimum and make sure you get a gravity reading with a hyrdometer to ensure fermentation has completed.

bottle.

store

chill

drink.


REPEAT..


----------



## Judanero (11/2/15)

^^ +2 temp control. Can get the controller for $20, can use a spare extension cord if you have one or buy one from Bunnings for ~$3.

Fridges pop up for free on Gumtree fairly regularly as long as you keep an eye out. 

Good sanitation practice and temp control will have you making nice beers in no time, fresh wort kits will get you easily into home brewing (and you get to keep the cubes) though I think they're about $40 each or so?

Kits and bits can cost you anywhere from $15- $30 (per 23L) depending on the brand of tin, using LDME, brew enhancers or Dex (resist the urge to use table sugar), using hops or steeping grain.

There is a thread on here I think it's called get into all grain for $30 (or something similar) that I would recommend reading for further down the line if you want to take the slippery slope


----------



## paulyman (11/2/15)

While brewing on the cheap, I highly recommend using some of the savings to once in a blue moon buy a few different brews from Dans or similar. You will learn what is out there and hopefully find some styles you like that you didn't even know existed. Once you find something you like there are plenty of people on here that will guide you to a cheap recipe that will get you close.


----------



## indica86 (11/2/15)

Get Belle Saison and ferment @ ambient, she'll be rite maite!!!


----------



## paulyman (11/2/15)

Won't be long until you are brewing something as good or hopefully way better than you can get at the shops for the same price.


----------



## yum beer (11/2/15)

Coopers Pale Ale tin, Coopers Brew Enhancer 2, ferment at 18-20c or as close as you can get for 2 weeks, bottle, let sit 4 weeks then start drinking.
Not great beer but drinkable and cheap.
You will soon look into ways of spending only a few more dollars for better quality.
Above brew less than $25 for 2 1/2 cartons.
For an extra $5 replace BE2 with 500gm Light Dry Malt and 250gm brown sugar then add some hop tea(look that up), Citra, Galaxy, Amarillo, Centennial are all good.


----------



## Bribie G (11/2/15)

If you can find Coopers original series Lager on special for $12 or less, just use two tins with one of the kit yeasts (it tends to froth a bit) and keep it as cool as possible .... wet towels whatever.
You'll get a far more tasty beer than using dextrose and fewer off flavours, and still ten bucks a slab equivalent.


----------



## hwall95 (11/2/15)

Decent cheap kit beer that's easy to drink would be the Coopers Mexican + 1kg light dried malt + 1/4-1/2kg white sugar. Ferment <19 degrees with kit yeast, should turn out to be something decent. If you like hoppy beer do a little boil with cascade or for 10 minutes. 

Or try coopers pale kit + 1kg malt + 1/4-1/2 kg sugar. The malt should give a decent flavour while the sugar will help dry it out the malt extract and make it drinkable and refreshing 


I'm also a poor uni student so I feel your pain although I spend far to much on brewing gear and beer related hoods in general but hey it's a great hobby and all grain + kegging is amazing!


----------



## MartinOC (12/2/15)

indica86 said:


> Get Belle Saison and ferment @ ambient, she'll be rite maite!!!


 :icon_offtopic: You bastard! Now shut up & go & change your armour! :lol:

Memainmon: DON'T try this until you're WELL familiar with a lot of beer styles & know what you like to drink. He's having a lend of you....... 'Nuf said.


----------



## panzerd18 (12/2/15)

Nothing wrong with kit and kilo. If you have the technique and can keep it at a stable temperature, thats most of your battle won.


----------



## TheBigD (12/2/15)

Woollies home brand kit draught $8.90
1 kilo of home brand sugar $1.98
kit yeast
mix to 23l and place FV in your laundry tub fill with cold water some large ice blocks or ice packs you freezed the night before, change ice packs or ad ice as needed to keep the temp down

Two and a half cartons for under $11


----------



## Yob (12/2/15)

:icon_drool2:

er, sorry, I meant

:icon_vomit:

at the end of the day, (from my perspective) it's worth paying a little more for some quality ingredients, you cant turn a pile of shit into chocolate cake but you _can _make a chocolate cake shit (referring to even quality ingredients can be fucked up) but if the quality is there and you have the process, it's gunna be OK


----------



## Grott (12/2/15)

Yob said:


> it's worth paying a little more for some quality ingredients


spot on, and it doesn't cost much more to have a really descent drink and without much extra effort.


----------



## Eagleburger (12/2/15)

h34r:

I tried a few coles cans.
simplest recipe below

One can coles draught
500g light malt extract
500g dex.
40g Amarillo hops 


Bring to boil malt ex in ~5L water add hops and start timer, empty contents of tin into same pot. At 20min pour half into ferm. vessel and top up pot with boiled water from ketttle and mix well. Pour that into ferm. vessel and mix. top up with tap water to 23L and mix. sprinkle can yeast and any other open packets laying in brew cupboard( may omit that part). best fermented at at 18degC for 5 days then bottle or just drink straight. this will make beer as good as big company pale ale. Sub extract and dex for some mashed malt grain and you will be grinning ear to ear. then you will realise how easy AG is 


Got this link in an email last night. Cheapest method for temp control I have seen.
If you dont think it will work, there are plenty of options off the shelf, for more money of course.
http://www.buyincoins.com/item/45040.html?sc_src=email_755989&sc_eh=9d69208f1d1388a61#.VNvR3-aUesQ
I paid $2.50 for my first fermentation fridge off ebay. It still works giving me 20L of delicious lager every two weeks.


----------



## elcarter (12/2/15)

https://www.danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_916901/oettinger-pils-cans-500ml

Cheapest and fastest. 

Your hobby component can be to recycle cans for a $2.40 discount. Don't mind the beer either.


----------



## memainmon (12/2/15)

Bribie G said:


> If you can find Coopers original series Lager on special for $12 or less, just use two tins with one of the kit yeasts (it tends to froth a bit) and keep it as cool as possible .... wet towels whatever.
> You'll get a far more tasty beer than using dextrose and fewer off flavours, and still ten bucks a slab equivalent.


Are the kit yeast included in the tins you mentioned or do you buy them seperate?


----------



## mitch_au83 (12/2/15)

Kit yeast is included. Under the plastic lid


----------



## wynnum1 (12/2/15)

Get Coopers the home brand use inferior ingredients .Get 2 cans and use both yeasts in the first brew and save some yeast for second brew from the first.


----------



## shacked (12/2/15)

+1 for spending a little extra coin to get a better product. Coopers have some good ingredients and some straight forward recipes on their site.

If you are looking to save a bit, why not look into reusing your yeast or re-culturing yeast from a coopers tallie (or other bottle fermented beer). 

You could then buy a better yeast like US05, Notto etc for $5 and reuse it over 3 or 4 brews OR just buy a tallie for $5 and drink the beer and reuse the bottle yeast!


----------



## Florian (12/2/15)

indica86 said:


> Get Belle Saison and ferment @ ambient, she'll be rite maite!!!





MartinOC said:


> Memainmon: DON'T try this until you're WELL familiar with a lot of beer styles & know what you like to drink. He's having a lend of you....... 'Nuf said.


Why? Because most of us have done it that way?

OP is looking for cheap piss, why not at least use a yeast that naturally ferments best (meaning less off flavours) at higher temps, rather than a yeast that ferments best at 18 degrees and throws heaps of horrible flavours into the beer when fermented hot?

I reckon a coles twocan fermented with a cheap saison yeast in the garage might serve *his purpose* just right.


----------



## indica86 (12/2/15)

MartinOC said:


> . He's having a lend of you....... 'Nuf said.



Not really. It'll be good beer.


----------



## memainmon (12/2/15)

Bribie G said:


> If you can find Coopers original series Lager on special for $12 or less, just use two tins with one of the kit yeasts (it tends to froth a bit) and keep it as cool as possible .... wet towels whatever.
> You'll get a far more tasty beer than using dextrose and fewer off flavours, and still ten bucks a slab equivalent.


How would one can compare to two? And I am going to rig up a bar fridge so I can easily control the temp, is the lower end temps always better? I've decided fastest isn't the way to go but i'm still trying to save money.


----------



## sp0rk (12/2/15)

memainmon said:


> How would one can compare to two? And I am going to rig up a bar fridge so I can easily control the temp, is the lower end temps always better? I've decided fastest isn't the way to go but i'm still trying to save money.


The second can is being used for it's sugar content (also the bitterness and malt flavours make some contributions to flavour) instead of adding a kilo of dextrose/sugar/dry malt
If you don't use a second can, you'll need to add a kilo of extra sugars


----------



## InterCooL (12/2/15)

memainmon, what equipment do you have already? 

My first brew from woolworths using coopers kit, brew enhancer 2, drops and caps cost about $25 for 23L. Is that too expensive?


----------



## Killer Brew (12/2/15)

Florian said:


> Why? Because most of us have done it that way?
> 
> OP is looking for cheap piss, why not at least use a yeast that naturally ferments best (meaning less off flavours) at higher temps, rather than a yeast that ferments best at 18 degrees and throws heaps of horrible flavours into the beer when fermented hot?
> 
> I reckon a coles twocan fermented with a cheap saison yeast in the garage might serve *his purpose* just right.


Agreed. I knocked this up and just started drinking now. Must say that it is very good! All up around $50 for 23 litres and 6% ABV. Fermented at mid 20's.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/84632-easy-saison/

1.7kg Blackrock Pale Ale
1.7kg Mangrove Jacks Bavarian Wheat 
500g LDME
25g Saaz Hops
11g Belle Saison Yeast


----------



## TheBigD (12/2/15)

Yob said:


> :icon_drool2:
> 
> er, sorry, I meant
> 
> ...


LOL yeah it will be below par but the OP did request cheap! Ive never brewed a woollies can but im sure id be able to get through it no problem and neither would broke uni students and it would probably resemble what they usually drink Tun Bitter or hammer and tongs so theyd love it even more.


----------



## Bribie G (12/2/15)

memainmon said:


> Are the kit yeast included in the tins you mentioned or do you buy them seperate?


The kit yeast isn't too bad, and as posted it's under the lid. Out of necessity I've recently done two AG brews with kit yeast and they turned out ok.. not the best but good quaffers.

Using two tins you get a more commercial tasting beer as opposed to a thinner more "cidery" brew that you often get with just one tin and a kilo of sugar or dextrose or something.

Pity you live in Geelong, the Aldi stores don't have liquor there yet. So you won't be able to chug Rivet Lager at a dollar a tin while you are waiting for your next brew


----------



## TheWiggman (12/2/15)

I've been a uni student and that meant for many occasions I couldn't drink anything except Fruity Lexia if I wanted to drink _and_ eat lunch that week. $30/week was all I had to go by and home brew looked bloody good because it meant I could drink beer.
A group of blokes actually split the cost of a Coopers kit so they could afford it. We then did a brew off-campus (weren't allowed to brew) and donated empties to fill. I still remember my first sip actually... tasted cheap, and wasn't wine. Oh yeah.

Fermenting fridge? Additional hops? Controller? Pah, I was lucky enough to afford meals outside of summer. I can understand where OP is coming from and I'm impressed at the advice in this thread. Sadly some people can't pay more for quality so it's either low quality, or go without.

I say go with home brew and love it. I support the toucan Coopers lager.


----------



## memainmon (12/2/15)

I have been swayed to the toucan idea, seeing as I'll be using a small brew fridge is the colder end of the temp range always better? I have decided to not worry about the time factor. Theres some nearby aldi's with liquor but if we're going for off the shelf savings the poor student cocktail i've seen is goon and cordial (shudders).


----------



## memainmon (12/2/15)

haha i was just replying when i saw the goon post Thewiggman gets it.


----------



## memainmon (12/2/15)

Is there much of a consensus on the homebrand coles and woolies kits? Which ones to avoid/which are good?


----------



## Bribie G (12/2/15)

Of course if you want to get really hammered on the cheap:

4kg white sugar, cheapest you can find
250g of powdered ginger (buy it in packs from an Asian Store, not the ripoff little Mckenzies packs at supermarkets)
3 teaspoons of yeast nutrient, the white one from a home brew shop
Champagne yeast from home brew shop. Can be reused several times.

Ferment to dryness, serve with a splash of Bickfords or Bundaberg ginger beer cordial per glass, crushed pineapple, mint leaves, cocktail umbrella..... :lol:

That's how I started on the slipperty slope to beer brewing. Tastes remarkably ok if served cold and a good splash of the cordial. Drunk for $3. Dead Drunk for $5. Dead for $10.


Another winner at about $1.20 a litre:

20L Aldi clear apple juice at a dollar a litre
3 tsp yeast nutrient
kilo of white sugar
champagne or cider yeast from brew shop.

Ferment to dryness and serve with a splash of Bickford's cloudy apple cordial per glass.

I make this one regulary, turns out just as good as Bulmers. Not a gourmet farmhouse cider, but not intended to be anyway.


----------



## memainmon (12/2/15)

Bribie G said:


> Of course if you want to get really hammered on the cheap:
> 
> 4kg white sugar, cheapest you can find
> 250g of powdered ginger (buy it in packs from an Asian Store, not the ripoff little Mckenzies packs at supermarkets)
> ...


Think il pass on the first one hahah. Do you just use an oztop for the cider? Actually interested in doing a drinkable cider. Also any idea on the beer temp question?


----------



## Droopy Brew (12/2/15)

Ferment at 18C and you wont go wrong mate


----------



## Bribie G (12/2/15)

I keg my cider but you can use supermarket 1.25L sparkling mineral water bottles (the 69c variety) plus a well heaped teaspoon of sugar in each (get a small funnel) to prime them and they work just fine.
I'd even be tempted to buy the bottles in the form of lemonade and toss most of that into the fermenter as well, would probably make something quite palatable alongside the apple juice.

Kit beer does best at around 20 degrees.

Or 18 as posted, 20 gets you there a tad quicker.


----------



## memainmon (12/2/15)

Droopy Brew said:


> Ferment at 18C and you wont go wrong mate


Nice no variance with beer type? I was going to just go bottom end of the recommended kit range otherwise.


----------



## Florian (12/2/15)

Bribie G said:


> I'd even be tempted to buy the bottles in the form of lemonade


Now where is that photo again?

Come on Michael, there are people here that haven't seen it yet!


----------



## TimT (12/2/15)

Go with what the other folks suggest, shell out the $5 or so for a packet of good yeast like Nottingham or something like that and keep it going indefinitely. After a few days it'll sink down to the bottom of the brew and within a week - two weeks, tops - you'll be able to bottle your brew and pitch another beer on top of the yeast cake.

Over generations the yeast will develop a tolerance for higher alcohol levels, and you can also breed it - ie, when it's at its most active and is all floating around the top of the brew, you can take a scoop off the top and build a yeast starter on that. Then you'll have two batches of yeast where previously you had one, and should one fail you'll be able to bring the other out. Repeat as necessary.

I reckon you can keep a good yeast like Notto going indefinitely.


----------



## pipsyboy (12/2/15)

Florian said:


> Now where is that photo again?
> 
> Come on Michael, there are people here that haven't seen it yet!



I haven't.


----------



## memainmon (12/2/15)

whats this photo thats got such a following?


----------



## Maheel (12/2/15)

this one ?


----------



## fletcher (12/2/15)

if you're after the cheapest and 'fastest' thing to drink, why spend money? grab some bread crusts, water, and sugar and make pruno. $5 tops. enjoy.


----------



## elcarter (12/2/15)

Oh my...


----------



## stux (12/2/15)

fletcher said:


> if you're after the cheapest and 'fastest' thing to drink, why spend money? grab some bread crusts, water, and sugar and make pruno. $5 tops. enjoy.


Bonus botulism too

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2660710/


----------



## memainmon (12/2/15)

So long as we're trading pubmed links 

''i did not inhale''
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14870871


----------



## stux (12/2/15)

memainmon said:


> So long as we're trading pubmed links
> 
> ''i did not inhale''
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14870871


She must've done one helluva good job


----------



## billygoat (12/2/15)

Bribie G said:


> Pity you live in Geelong, the Aldi stores don't have liquor there yet. So you won't be able to chug Rivet Lager at a dollar a tin while you are waiting for your next brew


Not sure where you got your information, but Aldi stores in Vic sell alcohol. So if he wants to chug Rivet Lager he is most welcome.


----------



## fletcher (12/2/15)

Stux said:


> Bonus botulism too
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2660710/


must have no-chilled it...


----------



## MaltyHops (12/2/15)

Stux said:


> Bonus botulism too
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2660710/


I like where it quotes:

_"... each of the 4 inmates drank ≈16 ounces or more of the pruno, which they described later to a prison nurse as being “magenta in color” and “smelling like baby-poop._"


----------



## Grott (13/2/15)

Bribie G said:


> Of course if you want to get really hammered on the cheap:
> 
> 
> That's how I started on the slipperty slope to beer brewing. Tastes remarkably ok if served cold and a good splash of the cordial. Drunk for $3. Dead Drunk for $5. Dead for $10.


Your obviously still alive, so spent between $5 and $9.99? :chug:


----------



## monkeymagik (14/2/15)

If you can find a supermarket that still stocks kits

- Coopers Pale kit
- 1 kg coopers light dry malt

maybe grab some extra hops from a homebrew store. Cascade, galaxy or Citra

Follow this recipe https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=video&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CBwQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Ds7iqgerF748&ei=agveVJP1I8uD8gXYhoCQCQ&usg=AFQjCNGUuhc8lV2Dvr_OyYiH1PAF0agoGA&sig2=x-2WmxSKQpOCHOLXnMnZSA&bvm=bv.85970519,d.dGc

Also worth signing up to the coopers online store. They give a discount just for signing up, often have really good beer of the month recipe kits and also frequently throw in free delivery.


----------



## Jazzman (22/2/15)

I've been on a quest for povo beer too!
I made one with the homebrand draught and brew enhancer 2. It is ok except under carbed because I have grolsch bottles and was frightened of bottle bombs. But fizzy and cold would be fine. The coopers Pale I made was ok too.
As said try and keep the temp to 20. Thats really important. DAMHIKT.
Also, check out Pat Macks Caps. I bought some of these and the yeast he sells and I've got some crackin cider in the fridge now. Cheapest homebrand apple juice and a bit of sugar. It's all on the site. ! week from start to drinking!!!


----------



## Jazzman (22/2/15)

Sorry didn't read the entire thread so missed Bribie G's most excellent recipes!
You could do that with the caps then you don't need fermenters etc. All done in PET bottles.


----------



## bonk1972 (24/2/15)

I've recently experimented with the Woolworths homebrand cans mainly the draught I've used just Dex.... I've used inhancer 2 ....also used 1kg of light dry malt .... in the first 3 brews in the 4 brew I used galaxy hops witch I got from big w for $3.00 .... As a tea bag I think it was brigalow brand..
The nicest beer was the draught can $8.60 .,brew inhancer 2.. $6.00, brigalow galaxy hops..$3.00 add after 5 days using the yeast under the lid... The hops really makes a difference....can't believe I haven't used hop before.... I've just bottled the woolies lager can using the same ingredients haven't tried it yet


----------



## alburke90 (2/3/15)

Moad said:


> I saw some homebrand cans the other day for $12... comes with yeast.
> 
> It wont be good but it will be beer.


To be honest, I have to disagree. I just posted a recipe that costs about 45 bucks when you include water costs (8 bang for 20 litres from ALDI) and it is the best I have ever made.

I would highly recommend the Home Brand Draught from Woolies  

Just ping in 30 gs galaxy and 30 gs cascade, 1 kg LMDE, carapils grains and s05 yeast and your good to go for a hoegaarden/stone and wood style beer :kooi:


----------



## Pogierob (3/3/15)

Op wants cheap and doesn't care for.flavour. 
For $45 he could basically get a double batch if not a triple if bought in bulk. 
I know most of us are thinking. Quality over quantity but I'm pretty sure he is thinking quantity over quality.


----------



## mrsupraboy (4/3/15)

If u wanted cheap but good I buy everything in bulk. Grain hops etc. I find a 25l batch barely costs $15 when you add it up.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (4/3/15)

mrsupraboy said:


> If u wanted cheap but good I buy everything in bulk. Grain hops etc. I find a 25l batch barely costs $15 when you add it up.


If you ignore the cost of gear. I suspect young mate wants to invest in little more than a fermenter and rinsing out some VB bottles.


----------



## TheBigD (5/3/15)

I've just purchased a can of home brand lager $8.60 and Tooheys lager $10 from woollies just to experiment with them. planning on brewing them with BE2 and Nottingham yeast pitched to 20L to see how they taste. Hoping for fast cheap mega swill tasting keg fillers.


----------



## Jazzman (5/3/15)

I've gotta say, even though l recommended it, my woolies mega swill tastes like weak tooheys.
And l don't like tooheys.
So......
Get a coopers can, an old paint bucket ( cleaned with brewers soap, the pink shit you get from the homebrew shop- this is GOOD SHIT and the half kilo lasts forEVAH)
then go onto 
http://www.brewersfriend.com/homebrew/recipe/calculator/
add some sugar
don't make 23 litres, maybe 14, ( it's what l do and comes out frickin AWESOME!!! )
Chuck in some hops toward the end ( 10gms of Galaxy- all your mates will say "YOU ARE ROCKIN !!!")
Then bottle it with raw sugar to gas- it's the best, really.


----------



## Nizmoose (5/3/15)

Jeeez what were some of you people doing during uni!? I'm not a fan of getting on the old high horse but I'm in my fourth year of full time study work two jobs have two cars and brew small batch all grain do some nightfill or something and smash out some completely reasonable coopers kit beers and never buy beer again


----------



## i-a-n (8/3/15)

TheBigD said:


> Woollies home brand kit draught $8.90
> 1 kilo of home brand sugar $1.98
> kit yeast
> mix to 23l and place FV in your laundry tub fill with cold water some large ice blocks or ice packs you freezed the night before, change ice packs or ad ice as needed to keep the temp down
> ...


That's just what we did as students. 
Fermented it out, transferred to something like a Bunnings 25 litre water carrier fitted with a tap and drank it flat. Maybe added a drop of cheap cider for fizz. 
Happy days.


----------



## TheBigD (19/5/15)

I just kegged my homebrand beer over a week ago and bottled four tasters

here is what I did

Homebrand kit plus 1 kg of light dry malt 400grams of dex (didn't bother with BE2) made to 21 litres pitched @ 23c rehydrated US05, fermented at 17-18c

I wasn't going to bother hopping just to see what the kit was like but I tasted a sample after four days in the fermentor and I got the better of myself, I thought f#ck it I don't want a bland beer so I did a 15min hop tea with the following
15g nelson sav
15g chinook
15g Amarillo

Straight into the fermenter unstrained and then dry hopped with the same amount and kegged after two weeks.

I just had a taster after a week and its really good at this early stage and some what surprised.

Even though I didn't do a super budget brew I would definitely use a homebrand can again for a base.


----------



## AntonW (19/5/15)

This is a great thread.

This is what I'd do, based on everything here, plus a few of my own ideas:




1. Buy PET bottles (use lemonade or something else that's carbonated, ferment that too, and keep the bottles.)

2. A fermenter (there's always someone getting rid of one - keep scrounging until you have at least two though).

3. Get a decent yeast like Notto, treat it well and reuse it indefinitely.

4. Onecan or toucan, maybe with a little sugar

5. Avoid infected beers by cleaning everything promptly, and by not touching your beer stuff with anything dirty. Use bleach if you must - you might have to use a bleach preparation on the fermenters you acquire.



Once I'd saved a litte cash making my own drinks, I would get:

1. A stand capper and some caps. (Optional, if the PETs are working fine.)

2. Temp control, an old chest freezer (cheaper to run) and a heat source.

3. Thermometer.

Then I'd make a 5-7 litre stove top mash, I'd sparge with a colander and a kettle, boil the wort with some hops, and ferment the result with a ~15 litre onecan or toucan.


----------



## trustyrusty (22/5/15)

Woolworths I think now have home brand kit (red label, think it maybe Tooheys New) - $ 8.90 + 1kg sugar (dont worry about good fermentables here) (or maybe 2kG if want it stronger  ) = 10.90 = 60 x stubbies = 17c each (or 34c Long neck).. 2 weeks in bottle = cheap beer. Probably won't be great but you will P&%&^&ed... 

Sorry did not see post from BIGD re home brand.... my prices where spot on 

By the way in BIGW you can get the airlocks for $4.00 (and the taps I think) - so if you can get a good seal container - pretty sure the 25 lt plastic paint containers are ok...., add that and away you go? +$20? cheers


----------



## michaelpls (27/5/15)

Just an idea, not sure if it has been brought up already.... But would making Belgian Candi from cheap cane sugar and then using it with something like a Coopers real ale kit be a good idea? That would work out fairly cheap. 

-Coopers Real Ale Kit : ~$12
-1KG (or 2KG) Home brand sugar : ~$2-$4

Total - ~$14-16


----------



## thylacine (27/5/15)

"...Of course if one is a poor uni student or a 'brewer' after quick alcohol, a reliable remedy is "Bush Champaign...l"
ie. Methylated spirits and Sal Vital

"...Roger Jose lived terrible close
To a place they call The Loo
He lived in an upturned rain water tank
And he played the didgeridoo
Roger liked to drink bush champagne
'Twas he who coined that title
To a bloody good slug of metho
And a spoonful of Sal Vital..."


----------



## panzerd18 (27/5/15)

michaelpls said:


> Just an idea, not sure if it has been brought up already.... But would making Belgian Candi from cheap cane sugar and then using it with something like a Coopers real ale kit be a good idea? That would work out fairly cheap.
> 
> -Coopers Real Ale Kit : ~$12
> -1KG (or 2KG) Home brand sugar : ~$2-$4
> ...


Yep, you could really do anything. I think that's part of the fun of it.


----------



## wynnum1 (30/5/15)

Rice is cheap at Woolworth $11 for 10 kg $1.10 a kilo was $10 a couple of weeks ago .Good alcohol potential in rice its 80% starch boil up and then .Mash 50/50 with some malt and cheap hops 23 L Brew for under $10 .


----------

